# Bombardier NEV Speed Control



## electriccarbill (Sep 16, 2013)

I am just finishing converting my Bombardier NEV to Lithium Batteries.
I have removed the NEV 72 / 12 volt charger and the 12 volt battery.
I am using a 72 volt to 12 volt converter and 24 100ah Lithium batteries.
I have almost everything working now and I am driving the NEV.
Is there a way to defeat the speed governor and keep the speedometer working?
I thought the speed limiter was set for 30 mph but mine cuts off at 26. (not acceptable)
If I can't find an answer I plan to remove the NEV controller and replace it with a 400a aftermarket unit and then add a GPS Style spedo unit. 
Also my headlights don't work but brake lights and blinker lights do work.
I noticed under the cup holder on the dash there are some wire connectors with nothing plugged in am I simply missing a relay for high and low beams?
Where is a good place to get parts like the rear window and dash end caps?
I have difficulty using these type of forums so if you want you can just send me an E-Mail.
I can't seem to find the thread I started.

New Information gained.
Replacing the blinker switch assy. fixed the headlight problem.
and I found 2 wires when cut and joined fixed the speed governor problem and kept the spedo working.
[email protected]


----------



## sergiu tofanel (Jan 13, 2014)

I just acquired a Bombardier and started playing with it. It seems to me that the only way to trick the controller is to either install bigger wheels or wire an adjustable VSS (Vehicle Speed Sensor) buffer between the speed sensor and the controller. The buffer is nothing more than a small circuit that takes the input frequency from the Vss and reduces it by a set amount.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.ehow.com/list_7692911_bombardier-electric-car-specs.html

26mph is the spec, next that is a shunt wound motor, it would not take much to play around with, I would think you could just route your throttle directly to the curtis controller in there and take away any of the control wires from the bombadier system to the real controller and it should behave normally.

http://www.buggiesgonewild.com/electric-golf-carts/42020-bombardier-nev-owner-exchange-8.html

You could also remove the sensor and put it on something else (it spins faster than the axle)


----------



## sergiu tofanel (Jan 13, 2014)

I would argue that it's easier to manipulate the speed signal electronically than to relocate the speed sensor. One could use an imbedded processor (I am a PIC guy myself, but Arduino will do also) that handles the speed conversion and feeds the signal to the Curtiss Controller. In terms of circuitry, this is a simple PIC16F or PIC18F chip connected to a 5V power supply. The programming itself really only takes a few minutes.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

sergiu tofanel said:


> I would argue that it's easier to manipulate the speed signal electronically than to relocate the speed sensor. One could use an imbedded processor (I am a PIC guy myself, but Arduino will do also) that handles the speed conversion and feeds the signal to the Curtiss Controller. In terms of circuitry, this is a simple PIC16F or PIC18F chip connected to a 5V power supply. The programming itself really only takes a few minutes.


Yes or he could just borrow the curtis controller programmer and cables from one of the guys in the list I linked to above and make absolutely nothing and reprogram it for 30-40mph (assuming he installs taller tires)

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Dan the muscle man (Dec 3, 2021)

electriccarbill said:


> I am just finishing converting my Bombardier NEV to Lithium Batteries.
> I have removed the NEV 72 / 12 volt charger and the 12 volt battery.
> I am using a 72 volt to 12 volt converter and 24 100ah Lithium batteries.
> I have almost everything working now and I am driving the NEV.
> ...


This seems like the 50 cent question. Where can I find a controller ? Mine is toast. Thankyou


----------



## Dan the muscle man (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello friends. I have a 99 Bombardier NEV in excellent condition. EXCEPT...You guessed it, the controller is unrepairable. Does any one know where I can get one ?. All wiring, 12 volt and 72 volt in pristine condition ( including contactor/ solenoid..Potentiometer and accessories. ). I may just consider selling, but would like to get the controller. FSIP is out of stock. Thankyou friends !


----------



## toolmanLT (11 mo ago)

Are parts available ? I am not seeing any new parts on line.


----------



## jayjr (3 mo ago)

Does anyone know where i can find a wiring diagram for a NEV?


----------

